# WTF is up with guitar pro 6's palm mutes?



## Tom MAF (Apr 30, 2010)

Seriously! They sound like normal notes, just a tad quieter 
And TBH I'm quite disappointed in general with gp6 sound wise, sounds more like midi than gp5's RSE did! 
What do other people think of GP6, any problems or tips?

Cheers guys


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 30, 2010)

i think the GP6 palm mutes are a lot better than gp5's. At least you can tell they are there now...as for the rest of the sounds, bass and drums both sound pretty good IMHO. Guitars have gone down. Power chords, even as high as drop d, sound terrible. the overall distorted tone for guitar is just down in a hole. As for acoustic guitar, i think that sounds great. 

I am disappointed in the sounds, however. so i'm with you there. 

but, it's pretty new. They might release an update with better RSE sounds


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 30, 2010)

First thing I did with GP5 was disable RSE. I think it's rather pointless  I mean, I use it to learn songs, so once I can play it up to speed, I just play with the cd. I can't think of why RSE would be that important. Also for drums I just export the MIDI and put it into Cubase with Superior Drummer 2.0.

I always thought RSE sounded pretty shitty. I'd rather play along to MIDI notes


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 30, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> First thing I did with GP5 was disable RSE. I think it's rather pointless  I mean, I use it to learn songs, so once I can play it up to speed, I just play with the cd. I can't think of why RSE would be that important. Also for drums I just export the MIDI and put it into Cubase with Superior Drummer 2.0.
> 
> I always thought RSE sounded pretty shitty. I'd rather play along to MIDI notes



True, it's just I though it might have been something they would have fixed


----------

